# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Appel d'un fichier texte depuis le code VHDL

## nabilos

Bonjour
Voil, j'ai un programme en vhdl d'une mmoire ROM qui est le suivant :


```

```

et j'ai un fichier texte qui s'appelle fichiertoto qui contient les 256 lignes de 32 bits mais mon problme est que je ne sais pas comment faire appel  ce fichier texte depuis mon programme en vhdl.
Je vous remercie d'avance.

----------

